# Illustrator oder Freehand?



## fruity (19. April 2004)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich in nächster Zeit mit einem Vektorprogramm beschäftigen, bin jedoch nicht sicher ob ich Freehand oder Illustrator nutzen soll.

Welches Programm nutzt ihr, und wo liegen für euch die Vorteile?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

Hm, das ist eine sehr gute Frage, den ich nur mit meiner Meinung beantworten kann. Ich benutze beide Programme, wo bei ich Freehand für mein Studium brauche, zum kartieren. Wo ich auch schon zu (wie gesagt meinen persönlichen) Vorteilen kommen will. Durch die relativ einfache Struktur des Programms ist es mir dadurch schneller möglich, einfache Karten, Piktogramme u.ä. zu erstellen. 
Bei Illustrator stehen diesbezüglich eher die grafischen Sachen im Vordergrund, sprich Logoentwurf, Vektorstylegrafiken.

Fazit: FH = kleinere Kartierungen ohne großen Wert auf künstlerische Aspekte
Illu = Grafik steht im Vordergrund, leider aber tlws. zu komplex.

Alles in allem sind beide Programme IMHO gleichwertig zu betrachten, der eine mag dies und der andere jenes, und beide Programme können die Problemstellungen bewältigen. 
Allerdings ist es bei beiden Programmen nicht möglich, eine genaue Karte zu zeichnen, da die absolute, manuell eingebbare Punktangabe nicht möglich ist, d.h. wenn Du maßstabsgetreu arbeiten willst, solltest Du auf AutoCAD oder ähnlich komplexe Programme umsteigen.

Wie schon gesagt, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, der eine macht dieses lieber mit dem Programm, der andere jenes...

Ich empfehle Dir, von beiden Programmen mal eine Trialversion herunterzuladen und selber auszutesten, welches Programm Dir besser liegt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen und verbleibe mit
Gruss vom ALF

P.S. Wenn noch Fragen sind, wir sind immer für Dich da


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. April 2004)

<--- favourisiert eindeutig Macromedia Freehand und kann Illustrator nicht viel abgewinnen:
Zu "unhandlich" das gesamte Programm, weil die Arbeitswege zu "komplex" gehalten sind.


----------



## thoru (19. April 2004)

Hallo fruity,

kann mich eigentlich nur den Worten vom ALF anschliessen, auch wenn mein
Herz mehr für den Illustrator schlägt.
Angefangen hatte ich mal mit Corel Draw und bin nur aufgrund meines Online-
studiums umgstiegen. Ich habe damals Illustrator gwählt, weil ich dafür am
schnellsten und günstigsten Bücher bekam. Mittlerweile habe ich ihn aber so
"lieb" gewonnen das ich mir nicht vorstellen könnte zu wechseln. Die komplexen
Arbeitswege die Thomas Lindner ansgesprochen hat, kann ich nicht nachvoll-
ziehen. Vielleicht merkt man es auch nach einer Weile nicht mehr wie komplex
diese sind und nimmt sie als selbstverständlich.
Letztendlich wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben, das du dir von beiden
eine Trialversion besorgt und sie dann entsprechend ausprobierst. Wenn du es
mal aus einer anderen Richtung betrachtest, was du eigentlich genau machen
möchtest, denn Adobe Programme arbeiten untereinander in der Regel besser
zusammen. Soll heißen wenn du mehr für die Print-Fraktion tun möchtest und
dabei die Fotos mit Photoshop aufbereitest, ist Illustrator vielleicht die bessere
Wahl. Schlägt dein Herz aber mehr für die Online-Geschichten sprich du baust
mehr an Hompages rum und das auch noch mit Flash, dann wäre wohl Freehand
die bessere Wahl.
Meiner Meinung nach... lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Hercules (19. April 2004)

Ich bevorzuge Illustrator, weil es halt von adobe ist, und sich deshalb ähnlich wie die anderen Adobeprodukte bedienen lässt.
Und da muss man sich nicht extra an eine neue Arbeitsoberfläche gewöhnen wenn man z.B. schon mit PS arbeitet.
auch die Tools, die es in illustrator gibt sind super gut.
als ich mal FH ausprobiert hab, bin ich fast durchgedereht... das fängt schon beim Farbwähler an mit der nerverei.

Fazit: es hängt davon ab welche Programme du bisher genutzt hast.

Und wenn du neu anfängst dann würd ich dir wirklich ilklustrator nahelegen


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. April 2004)

Gibt es denn bei Freehand auch wie beim Illustartor Ebenen die ich sichbar machen kann? Hab bislang nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Alex


----------



## hoschi (19. April 2004)

Die Ebenen findest Du unter Fenster/ Ebenen oder F2 drücken (Freehand MX).


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. April 2004)

Dort ist es aber nicht so wie beim Illustrator/Photoshop wo ich die Ebenen nach oben oder unten verschieben kann, oder?

Alex


----------



## hoschi (19. April 2004)

Doch, eigentlich schon.  Einfach auf die Ebene klicken, festhalten und dann nach oben oder unten ziehen. Mit Illustrator beschäftige ich mich nicht so. Ist mir, wie Thomas schon sagte, zu kompliziert.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. April 2004)

Habs gefunden (Beitrag nachträglich editiert)

Alex


----------



## fruity (24. April 2004)

Habe mich übrigens für Freehand entschieden, kam ich besser mit zurecht!


----------



## Mythos007 (24. April 2004)

Ich habe mich in Illustrator und Photoshop verliebt


----------



## Fey (26. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich denke, beide Programme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich persönlich arbeite lieber mit Freehand. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass ich es schon kenne und nicht wirklich die Zeit erübrigen kann, mich in Illustrator einzuarbeiten. Denn wenn man das Handling von Freehand gewöhnt ist, ist es an manchen Ecken schon ziemlich kompliziert.

Was aber eigentlich pro Illustrator spricht, ist der Workflow zwischen Photoshop und InDesign. Mit letztern beiden arbeite ich auch. Da sie aus einer Software-Schmiede kommen, arbeiten sie schon besser zusammen.

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal lernen müsste und die Wahl hätte (hatte ich damals nicht) würde ich wahrscheinlich schon Illustrator nehmen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## subzero (28. April 2004)

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan vom Illustrator: Die Möglichkeiten in diesem Programm sprechen für sich )


----------



## tool (28. April 2004)

Mir ist Freehand lieber, allerdings liegt das, glaub ich, an der Macht der Gewohnheit, denn mit Freehand hab ich angefangen.


----------



## drummer (28. April 2004)

hiho,

ich arbeite momentan mit FH MX und PS CS... beides super Programme.
Da wir aber in der Agentur, in der ich arbeite, komplett umstellen auf Adobe, werd ich mich wahrscheinlich umgewöhnen müssen. 

by the way: Gibt es inzwischen schon eine Lösung für das Type Reunion Problem in Freehand unter OS X?

Gruß


----------



## boris (30. April 2004)

ohne die vorherigen beiträge gelesen zu haben, kann ich sagen, dass ich viel lieber mit illustrator arbeite. wir haben in der agentur zwar auch eine ältere version von freehand, die nutzt aber keiner mehr, weil die adobe-produkte "besser" sind. aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. der trend geht meiner meinung nach sowieso komplett zu adobe. siehe indesign .. wir arbeiten zwar mit quark aber da bahnt sich nen schleichender wechsel an. wenn quark nich bald was dagegen macht, zb. preise radikal senken, ist indesign in ein paar jahren die nummer1


----------



## drummer (30. April 2004)

trotzdem würde ich  behaupten, dass Freehand momentan immer noch die Nummer 1 ist. Leider ham die Macromedianer einiges versäumt. 

Gruß drummer


----------



## boris (30. April 2004)

mag sein, aber da ich kaum mit freehand arbeite, weiss ich leider auch nicht was das programm kann. Illu ist einfach benutzerfreundlich, finde ich. also ist es meine NUMMER 1


----------



## Fey (30. April 2004)

Hallo,

Freehand ist in der Version MX schon ziemlich mächtig geworden. Ich komme z.B. mit den Pfaden in Freehand besser zurecht als in Illustrator. Aber das ist eben die Gewöhnungssache. Das Programm, das man beherrscht ist natürlich immer besser.  

Adobe macht es natürlich mit ihrer Produktlinie richtig. Alle Programme greifen nahtlos ineinander über. Gleiches Farbmanagement und so weiter. Mal schauen, was da noch so alles passiert. 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Comander_Keen (30. April 2004)

Ich arbeite auch lieber mit Illustrator als mit Freehand. Bei allen Macromediaprodukten stört mich die zu kleine nutzbare Arbeitsfläche. Durch das Feld mit den Eigenschaften, am unteren Teil des Bildschirms, und den Tools rechts und links ist man ziemlich eingeschränkt. 

_keen!


----------



## drummer (30. April 2004)

das mag ja sein... aber wenn man einen 2ten bildschirm hat ist das echt WURSCHD...

Grüße


----------



## Comander_Keen (30. April 2004)

Das du einen 2ten hast freut mich für dich. Aber dann soll das bitte bei den Systemanforderungen mit aufgelistet sein  .

_keen!


----------



## drummer (30. April 2004)

hehe


----------



## Fey (30. April 2004)

Man kann die Tools doch ein-, ausblenden und verschieben wie man will?! Mich stören die selbst zu Hause nicht. Und da hab ich nur einen Moni.


----------



## Comander_Keen (30. April 2004)

Meines Wissens wird einem trotzdem eine fest Struktur vorgegben, welche man nicht wie bei den Adobeprodukten frei verändern kann.

_keen!


----------



## da_Dj (30. April 2004)

Klau dir irgendwo zwei 21''  

Überlege auch, ob ich mir mal demnächst ein Vektorprogramm zulege. Freehand hab ich vor langer Zeit mal als Trial gehabt und wusste damals nichts damit anzufangen ... Werd mir nochmal Trials holen, aber ich glaub ich bleib PS treu, irgendwie ist das nicht mein Gebiet


----------

